# XML Datei öffnen und Eingabemaske erzeugen



## Loki2 (19. Dezember 2005)

Hallo

Was gibt es für Möglichkeiten aus einer XML Datei eine Eingabemaske erzeugen? Also so wie Altova Authentic soll das ungefähr laufen. Ich gebe meiner Anwendnung eine XML Datei und dann wird daraus eine Maske erzeugt die mir Textfelder und so zur Verfügung stellt um die XML Datei zu bearbeiten.

Vielen Dank schon mal.

Gruß und so
Loki2


----------



## Thomas Darimont (19. Dezember 2005)

Hallo!

 Kennst du Microsofts Infopath? 
 Ging das nicht auch mit Luxor-XUL ? http://luxor-xul.sourceforge.net/
 Auch nett SwiXML: http://www.swixml.org/

 Gruss Tom


----------



## Loki2 (19. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

vielen Dank für die Antwort.
Ich habe mir sowohl Luxor als auch SwiXml angeschaut und vom Prinzip her ist das gar nicht so schlecht was mir allerdings Probleme macht ist folgendes:
SwiXml und Luxor wollen beide, wenn  ich das richtig verstanden habe, das XML-File in einem bestimmten Format haben. Da das XML File aber mit einem anderen Programm völlig unabhängig erzeugt wird liegt es natürlich nicht im SwiXml oder Luxor Format vor.
Theoretisch müsste ich also Luxor oder SwiXml anpassen damit es mit meiner Xml-Datei entsprechend umgehen kann oder?

Gruß und so
Loki2


----------



## hul (19. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

 ausserdem gab es mal ein Tool namens xwingml. Das scheint aber seit mehreren Jahren nicht mehr weiterentwickelt zu werden. Ist wohl von IBM gekauft und dann eigestampft worden. Weiss zufällig jemand was daraus geworden ist?

 Gruss,
 Harm


----------



## Thomas Darimont (19. Dezember 2005)

Hallo!



> vielen Dank für die Antwort.
> Ich habe mir sowohl Luxor als auch SwiXml angeschaut und vom Prinzip her ist das gar nicht so schlecht was mir allerdings Probleme macht ist folgendes:
> SwiXml und Luxor wollen beide, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, das XML-File in einem bestimmten Format haben. Da das XML File aber mit einem anderen Programm völlig unabhängig erzeugt wird liegt es natürlich nicht im SwiXml oder Luxor Format vor.
> Theoretisch müsste ich also Luxor oder SwiXml anpassen damit es mit meiner Xml-Datei entsprechend umgehen kann oder?


 Für den Spass halber könntest du dir ja mal auf die schnelle ein entsprechendes XSL Stylesheet zusammen tippen um "dein" Format in ein entsprechendes Zielformat zu überführen.

 Gruss Tom


----------

